
Raspberry Pi 4: Finally Fast Enough for a Web IDE - meredydd
https://anvil.works/blog/raspberry-pi-4-web-ide
======
azhenley
Very interesting. What else is the new Pi good enough for that it wasn't
capable of previously?

